# What chefs really do.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

900x900px-LL-d8d09d12_541672_10151606921240330_131




__
nicko


__
Oct 8, 2013


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Precious!!!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

So sad and so very true.....so remind me again why we do this? Oh yeah, i forgot...we have to!   Thanks for the smile nicko.

joey


----------

